# Power button reagiert anders (KDE4) [gelöst]

## michel7

Früher habe ich beim Betätigen des Powerbuttons einen Log-Out screen in KDE4 erhalten. Da konnte ich wählen - Computer ausschalten - Neustarten usw. Jetzt fährt er sofort runter wenn ich den PB betätige. Weiss jemand wo man es einstellen könnte?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Das kannst du in Systemeinstellungen / erweitert / Energieverwaltung / Profile einstellen, was beim Drücken des Knopfes passiert.

----------

## michel7

Das gibts doch nicht! Paar Minuten nachdem ich diesen Beitrag geschrieben habe, ist eine neue acpid Version erschienen, die exakt dieses Problem löst. Daher -> solved

```
*acpid-2.0.4-r1 (28 Apr 2010)

  28 Apr 2010; Samuli Suominen <ssuominen@gentoo.org>

  +acpid-2.0.4-r1.ebuild, +files/acpid-2.0.4-powerbtn.sh:

  New powerbtn.sh (power button script forked from fedora) wrt #317421.

```

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=317421

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Das kannst du in Systemeinstellungen / erweitert / Energieverwaltung / Profile einstellen, was beim Drücken des Knopfes passiert.

 

Danke! Die Möglichkeit müsste ich zuvor übersehen haben ;-)

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hast du bei dir acpid manuell installiert oder wurde es als Abhängigkeit installiert? Ich hab es bei mir gar nicht erst drauf und es klappt trotzdem alles.

----------

## michel7

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Hast du bei dir acpid manuell installiert oder wurde es als Abhängigkeit installiert? Ich hab es bei mir gar nicht erst drauf und es klappt trotzdem alles.

 

Ich habs selber vor einigen Jahren installiert. Der kümmert sich um ein paar handgeschriebene Skripte wie Bluetooth ON/OFF usw. Aber du hast natürlich Recht. Das meiste kann PowerDevil mittlerweile schon ...

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ein Programm, welches man nicht hat, kann keine Probleme bereiten. 

Bei mir wurde es bis vor einiger Zeit immer automatisch mit installiert, aber irgendwann brauchte es keiner mehr.

----------

